# National Electric Watch Cleaning Machine..



## johnbaz

Hi all

I remembered about this when a member asked about cleaning rust from some old keys and decided to 'dig it out' :thumbsup:

I bought this years ago and have used it about six times.

The watch has to be stripped to it's component parts and placed in the baskets

The basket is then lowered into the front l/h jar, switched on for a few minutes then lifted free of the liquid and switched on again, this expells most of the cleaning fluid..

The process is repeated on the next jar and then on the last jar..

The basket is then lowered into the black cast iron receptacle which is the dryer and switched on via the toggle switch to the right of the panel.

Five minutes is usually enough to completely dry the parts..

The parts then can be re-assembled, lubricating as you go..










the panel (adjustable speed)










The baskets..










The white spirit needs changing as it's been in there for years but when changing for use, the first jar is emptied and recharged, this is then put in the final clean position and the other two move round so the the first wash is now in the old second position (the first wash jar gets the most contamination)...

Anyone else use one of these??

I don't think i'll be using it again as i can't strip the watches now due to Arthritis in my fingers/thumbs, i may stick on fleabay









Cheers, John


----------



## Dusty

johnbaz said:


> Hi all
> 
> I remembered about this when a member asked about cleaning rust from some old keys and decided to 'dig it out' :thumbsup:
> 
> I bought this years ago and have used it about six times.
> 
> The watch has to be stripped to it's component parts and placed in the baskets
> 
> The basket is then lowered into the front l/h jar, switched on for a few minutes then lifted free of the liquid and switched on again, this expells most of the cleaning fluid..
> 
> The process is repeated on the next jar and then on the last jar..
> 
> The basket is then lowered into the black cast iron receptacle which is the dryer and switched on via the toggle switch to the right of the panel.
> 
> Five minutes is usually enough to completely dry the parts..
> 
> The parts then can be re-assembled, lubricating as you go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the panel (adjustable speed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The baskets..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white spirit needs changing as it's been in there for years but when changing for use, the first jar is emptied and recharged, this is then put in the final clean position and the other two move round so the the first wash is now in the old second position (the first wash jar gets the most contamination)...
> 
> Anyone else use one of these??
> 
> I don't think i'll be using it again as i can't strip the watches now due to Arthritis in my fingers/thumbs, i may stick on fleabay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, John


I have one used it years ago when I first left watch making school I think its in the loft !!!

Not sure about the old wiring and heater element !!!!!!


----------



## johnbaz

Dusty said:


> I have one used it years ago when I first left watch making school I think its in the loft !!!
> 
> Not sure about the old wiring and heater element !!!!!!


Hi Dusty

The flex is actually pretty new, the original was perished and cracked and had an old 5Amp round pin plug fitted









I bought the flex from an electrical shop near me, it's actually for electric irons (but looks identical to what on it!!)

John


----------



## Dusty

johnbaz said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one used it years ago when I first left watch making school I think its in the loft !!!
> 
> Not sure about the old wiring and heater element !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dusty
> 
> The flex is actually pretty new, the original was perished and cracked and had an old 5Amp round pin plug fitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the flex from an electrical shop near me, it's actually for electric irons (but looks identical to what on it!!)
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Good Idea think I must dig mine out and get it sorted (not that I need it) I now use one of these.








:man_in_love:


----------

